# Discuss Cooking v2.0 - Details and Feedback



## Andy R

Dear Members,

It's with great honor that I present to you the new masterpiece from the Discuss Cooking coding kitchen.  As you can see I have just rolled out a new look/feel for our community.  This is still a work in progress and I am going to need your feedback to really dial things in.

One of the biggest improvements is the drop down menus at the top of the page that allow you to get to all the forums from any page.  Hopefully this will reduce the amount of clicks you need to get around.

Another new feature introduced in this version is the addition of the right column.  I am planning to develop a way so that you can customize the content you see in that column and also a way for contributing members to turn it off completely.  I will be working on this stuff in the next week, so please be patient, I will post updates as items are completed.

Please post your thoughts, feedback and ideas and I will collect them all and work to get them implemented ASAP.


----------



## Barbara L

Wow, I clicked on the back arrow after posting something, and the site was totally different!  I like the looks of it.  It will take a little figuring out, but I'm up for it!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Well, it is doing some very strange things right now (drop down menus behind ads, etc.), but when all the bugs are worked out, I think I'll like it.

Barbara


----------



## Andy R

Barbara,

Thanks for pointing that out.  I have reverted back to the old skin as the site was not looking proper at all in Internet Explorer.  I hope to get the issues resolved soon and then DC will be back to normal.  It's a bit awkward now because many settings are in place for the new skin and it's running on the old one.


----------



## Toots

The new version sounds good!  Thanks Andy, I am looking forward to it!


----------



## miniman

I like the side bar quick links when you are reading a thread.


----------



## GB

I LOVE the idea of the new Recent Recipe Discussions sidebar section. I think that is an excellent idea!!!


----------



## JMediger

miniman said:


> I like the side bar quick links when you are reading a thread.


That's the first thing I noticed too - really cool!
Thanks for all your work Andy!


----------



## MexicoKaren

The right side bars are great...very useful. Thanks for working so hard to make DC even better, Andy.


----------



## Scotch

One problem I've noticed with the current version is that when I have a private message, I get repeated notifications of it even after opening and responding to it. That continues until I exit the site and return to it. Very minor annoyance, but I hope it's fixed in the new version.

BTW, I'm using Firefox 3 on a Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit machine.


----------



## jabbur

So far all the changes sound great.  One thing I would like added is the date the thread was started on the portal page.  Whether this comes up when you get the preview or is posted along with the user name doesn't matter.  There have been times when a thread gets bumped and the question is years old and people are responding like it just happened.  Not a real biggie but would be nice.


----------



## Callisto in NC

Okay, I went from the Power User Page that was given to me and clicked the logo at the top and was not taken to the main forum.  I was taken to a different landing page and had to click a link to get to the forums.  That's a full extra step.

Here's the links as I followed them:  http://discusscooking.com/?page=power
Clicked on the top logo and arrived here:  http://discusscooking.com/index.php
Had to click on *Click here to go to the forum listing page *to get to the listing page so it is taking more steps, not less.  Just thought I'd point that out.


----------



## kitchenelf

Callisto - I guess it is an extra step from your perspective.  My suggestion would be to not use the Power User's Page like I do.  Go back to the way you were doing it.  It is one less step if you enter through the Index Page.  I use the Power User's Page for different things.  I like the info I get on that page from MY perspective.


----------



## Callisto in NC

kitchenelf said:


> Callisto - I guess it is an extra step from your perspective.  My suggestion would be to not use the Power User's Page like I do.  Go back to the way you were doing it.  It is one less step if you enter through the Index Page.  I use the Power User's Page for different things.  I like the info I get on that page from MY perspective.


No, that's not the solution.  The way I was doing it is now totally corrupted.  The power user page is how the landing page USED to look now it (the landing page) looks like carp.  I was trying to give Andy info on what his changes have done.  I thought that was the point of this thread.


----------



## Russellkhan

From the Power User's page, you can get to the forum listings page by clicking on the "Forums" link in the upper left instead of the logo.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy, I didn't see the skin last night but I do love the sidebar!  Thanks for all your work!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Andy R said:


> Barbara,
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out. I have reverted back to the old skin as the site was not looking proper at all in Internet Explorer. I hope to get the issues resolved soon and then DC will be back to normal. It's a bit awkward now because many settings are in place for the new skin and it's running on the old one.


 
Andy, 

In regards to the new site not looking right in IE 7.  Not sure if you heard but MS is now saying that IE 8 will adhere to the W3C HTML/browser standards more closely than previous version did.  They are also saying the sites that were developed to take use / take advantage of IE specific things may not wokr properly in IE 8.

Just wanted to pass that along.


----------



## Constance

Mine looks just the same as always...what's wrong here?


----------



## Callisto in NC

Mine looks the same too, definitely no drop downs and no cute little logo.  I'm using Firefox 3.0.6  

Russ, Thanks for the tip about the forum listing from the power user page.  That is what I needed.


----------



## Constance

I'm using Firefox also...whatever the newest version is.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I opened it in IE and it doesn't look different than Firefox.  

Curious minds want to know ~ what is everyone else seeing?


----------



## jabbur

I'm in google chrome and it's no different than IE.  Still the blue without some of the features I used to have (it's a bare bones forum listing).


----------



## GB

Read Andy's note up top. He changed the look (skin), but there were problems so he changed it back. That is why things still look very similar to what they were.


----------



## ChefJune

I cannot see where to start a new thread!  What am I missing?


----------



## kitchenelf

Where are you trying to start a new thread?  If you are trying to start one here there is a link on the page that lists all the titles of threads.


----------



## ChefJune

kitchenelf said:


> Where are you trying to start a new thread?  If you are trying to start one here there is a link on the page that lists all the titles of threads.



Where is that?  I don't see any place on any page where one can click on "New Thread Topic" and start a new one.


----------



## kitchenelf

Here, after I click on Community Announcements, it takes me to the page that lists all the thread titles.  At the upper left (and lower left at the bottom of the thread titles) is a button "New Thread".  See it?  And every other forum should be the same.


----------



## Callisto in NC

Any time frame on the new roll out?  I'm excited based on what you've said we will be seeing.


----------



## kitchenelf

I haven't heard, but, stay tuned!


----------



## Adillo303

I was missing the familiar portal page, because it has so much info on it. Thank You for the power user page tip. I did not know it existed,

AC


----------



## mudbug

the only thing I don't like about the new sidebars on the right are that you are taken to the beginning of the thread and not the latest post.  Not what I want to do when I've been following a particular thread for awhile.


----------



## GB

Good point Mudbug!


----------



## callie

I love the new look!  Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Andy R

mudbug said:


> the only thing I don't like about the new sidebars on the right are that you are taken to the beginning of the thread and not the latest post.  Not what I want to do when I've been following a particular thread for awhile.


That is a good point.  I will see what I can do to fix that.


----------



## Saphellae

The new look on the first post looks great.. modern and fun !


----------



## kitchenelf

Andy, can you please install the little man that pops out of the monitor and cleans my house while I tend to DC?  Pretty please????


----------



## jabbur

kitchenelf said:


> Andy, can you please install the little man that pops out of the monitor and cleans my house while I tend to DC?  Pretty please????



I second that motion!


----------



## expatgirl

yeah, Kitchenelf has a legitimate request.........no, the new site looks good......but then I'll eventually catch on to navigating around....not the sharpest motherboard online.....but I'll manage........everyone's so helpful here anyway.........thanks for updating everything.........where in the h''''''''' did you learn to do this?????  You must be managing over a thousand if not more users............you're incredible is all I can say......and when the site is down it's not for long either..........


----------



## expatgirl

I meant that I wasn't the sharpest motherboard by the way


----------



## Callisto in NC

I hope you are currently trying some new things because the boxes at the side are now taking up a third of my screen and don't look as nice as they did about a half hour ago.  And it's not totally up to date either.


----------



## LadyCook61

I think the sidebar is too wide IMHO.


----------



## Callisto in NC

ICAM ~ It's gotten to the point where it's actually distracting.  It was much better before the changes a little earlier today.


----------



## miniman

I don't like the expanded side bar - they were great just tucked into the side, not when they become dominant on the screen.


----------



## JMediger

To see the new "look", do I need to do something?  My hasn't changed since the initial changes (I just have the plain blue page with thread title ... no I don't use the power thingy because I didn't bookmark it and can't remember exactly what to put in).  Also, second the side bar being too wide.


----------



## Constance

Same here.


----------



## Callisto in NC

JMediger said:


> To see the new "look", do I need to do something?  My hasn't changed since the initial changes (I just have the plain blue page with thread title ... no I don't use the power thingy because I didn't bookmark it and can't remember exactly what to put in).  Also, second the side bar being too wide.




http://discusscooking.com/?page=power


----------



## Callisto in NC

Andy, there's another discussion here: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/finally-55463.html#post792963 about some of the changes.


----------



## JMediger

Thank you for the link Callisto!


----------



## ChefJune

Here's an interesting one!  The new colors are much more defined on my computer at home than here at work.  As a result, it's much easier to read on my Mac!  I guess that has to do with the settings on the computer here at work, which I am not at liberty to change.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I have had issues like that in the past.  A page would look great on one computer and terrible on another.  I have seen monitors that make the best page look like a 2 year old's drawing.  

I just want to say thanks for the skin chooser.  Just me, anything too bright is hard on my eyes so I appreciate being able to use the old skin.


----------



## flukx

Nice work Andy, I like! Just a few things I think:

1. I think the sidebar, as mentioned, is a little too wide - better to leave more space for the main body. As it is now, it really makes the page very "busy" and I find it hard to concentrate

2. Would be nice to have the "latest recipe discussions" higher up on the page, above the ads (to me, its more convenient somehow)

3. Any thought about having a "video" section? I know we can paste in youtube tags and stuff in our messages, but it might be nice to have a section dedicated to videos

Nice work though - I really like the changes


----------



## CharlieD

JMediger said:


> To see the new "look", do I need to do something? My hasn't changed ... Also, second the side bar being too wide.


 That is really strange, I did not see new look until today, weird. 
Doesn't matter I guess. I do not really like the colors too pail, too pastel for my taste. The side bar, I suppose, is what makes money for the owner. Since I am not paying I'll have to live with advertisements.


----------



## JoMama

WOW!  I go away for a day & I return to such a new & beautiful new page.  Spectacular.  Thank you for making this not only a wonderful place to share food & friends, but for making it beautiful.


----------



## Elf

thanks for the new look, I am now able to see some of thing that everyone else was talking about, like Karma, it is going to be interesting to see what else pops up. I am on INTERNET Explorer and everything seems to be working just fine. Thanks again.


----------



## cara

can I have the old look back??


----------



## jabbur

cara said:


> can I have the old look back??



Cara, if you click on User CP just above the thread bar, go to edit options in the left side bar.  Scroll all the way down to the bottom and you can choose which "skin" you want and can go back to the old one.


----------



## GB

You can also scroll to the bottom of any page and on the bottom left there will be a dropdown box where you can choose Discuss Cooking v1.0 or v2.0.


----------



## jabbur

GB said:


> You can also scroll to the bottom of any page and on the bottom left there will be a dropdown box where you can choose Discuss Cooking v1.0 or v2.0.


 I hadn't noticed that before!  Thanks GB.  I found the other when I went in to turn off the right side bar.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I love the new look.  Nice colors!  I like the tomatoes next to each forum.  It looks like a "homey" cooking site!


----------



## dave the baker

Great new look!  What a difference.


----------



## Easton

The new look is great, very user friendly, especially the blue forum tabs at the top of the page. 

Though I like how everything is scaled larger, I feel that the user information in the left column is a bit pointless. It seems to take up more space than necessary.

I prefer maximizing my page real estate so I wasn't too crazy about the right column, but I appreciate you making it optional.

One thing I've always wanted from this particular forum is larger avatars. I post at a few other forums which allow users to have larger avatars. I understand they take considerable space, but the current size doesn't allow others to see the details of our food images. For example, can you tell what my avatar is? It's a bowl of mussels.


----------



## cara

GB said:


> You can also scroll to the bottom of any page and on the bottom left there will be a dropdown box where you can choose Discuss Cooking v1.0 or v2.0.



you saved me ;o))
thank you both!


----------



## x-termin8or

I love it! I seriously think it looks much better and more unique.


----------



## fireweaver

i haven't been on the site in a couple of months, but wow what a surprise now!  love the color scheme, looks great guys!


----------



## spryte

Wow!!! I haven't been here for a while... this place looks GREAT!!!!!


----------



## Amy Hoffman

Holy cow!  I love it!  I love it!  I love it!  I have been away for a few weeks - been real busy with a homeschool project.  At first I thought I was at the wrong place.  I love how easy it is to find everything.  The colors are very refreshing and makes me feel like I am in the kitchen.  You have done a splendid job.  Congratulations.


----------



## Callisto in NC

I have to say, I'm still using V1.0 and it is much better.  I cannot stand the quotes thing.  It looks very childish, as I believe I said before.  The original is just much easier on the eyes.


----------



## CharlieD

Callisto in NC said:


> ... I'm still using V1.0 and it is much better. ...


 How do you do that? Can I switch back too? I can't stand this virsion.


----------



## Callisto in NC

CharlieD said:


> How do you do that? Can I switch back too? I can't stand this virsion.


Sure you can.  Scroll all the way to the bottom of the page, any page, and there is a drop down menu in the bottom left corner.  It should say *Discuss Cooking v2.0* if you see the checkers.  Click on the down arrow and pick *Discuss Cooking v1.0*  In version 1.0 you'll see the board you are used to.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Thanks for the advice Callisto. I like the look of version 2 but have gone back to version 1 because I have a data limited connection and I'm guessing that version 1 will use less of my allowance than version 2.


----------



## PytnPlace

Wow, haven't been hear for a couple mos.  Love the new look!  Have to check it out in more detail later.


----------



## babetoo

Callisto in NC said:


> I have to say, I'm still using V1.0 and it is much better. I cannot stand the quotes thing. It looks very childish, as I believe I said before. The original is just much easier on the eyes.


 
i am still using old one as well. tried to like new one, just set in my ways i guess. thanks for working so hard, though


----------



## kitchenelf

I'm sure I've said it somewhere before, but, if you just make yourself use the new version for awhile you will get used to it.  Don't make it your focus...focus on the posts and the content.


----------



## GB

I tried KE, I really did, but I hate the new version with a passion. People either love it or hate it. I am just happy we have a choice to use whichever one floats your boat.


----------



## Andy M.

My initial reaction was that I didn't like it.  I wanted to be fair, as I sometimes warm to things slowly, so I have been using it exclusively.  The few times I have gone back to the old version, I found that had become strange looking as my eyes had begun to adjust to the new format.

However, I still don't care for the 'style' of the new format.  Tops on my list of dislikes is the cutsy, feminine, gingham, Holly Hobby look of the skin.  Next is the light colors that make it harder for my old eyes to read.  The adjustment Andy R. and his team have made since implementation have been positive.

I appreciate we are trying to make this site appealing and to keep it up to date, and I appreciate the efforts necessary to give us this site.


----------



## Uncle Bob

If I were trying to catch a fish (aka new members) It's they last thing I would use as bait...


----------



## Katie H

kitchenelf said:


> I'm sure I've said it somewhere before, but, if you just make yourself use the new version for awhile you will get used to it.  Don't make it your focus...focus on the posts and the content.



I've tried and tried and tried, but it just doesn't fly with me.  I, too, have a bit of a challenge with the cutsey gingham look.


----------



## kitchenelf

If ANY of you were married to my ex husband none of this would bother you 

Living with him is my "barometer" of sorts...


----------



## GB

Then I bet my wife has no problem with the new look


----------



## kitchenelf

GB said:


> Then I bet my wife has no problem with the new look


----------



## jenniferlee

Yeah.. me too. As new member I'm glad become a family of discusscooking  what a nice look


----------

